# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Jeffrey Peters Introduction

## japj1984

Hi everyone!

I currently hold capacity as a General Ledger Accountant in addition to also assuming the position of the Accounts Payable Manager. I have spent 8 years in the accounting world, some companies being fortune 500. I have been using Excel for over 10 years and would like to begin to learn VBS to begin to automate processes within Excel.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello japj1984, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------

